
How Stripe's COO approaches company-building [audio] - jackaltman
https://lattice.com/resources-for-humans/coo-stripe/?HN
======
pacificleo11
importance of thinking through whether to have your company organized
functionally or around business can't be overstated. Functional orientation
makes lack of accountability and can lead to bureaucratic culture and Business
orientation can lead to silos and coordination failure.

------
jstanley
Title should say "company-building".

I was expecting something about how she physically approaches the office.

~~~
rhaps0dy
I misread the title as "announces company building", as if they were going to
build a Stripe campus.

------
papiandpapi
Seriously,why is it that anything,I mean,almost anything about Stripe is
almost always occupied front page in Hacker News? Moderator bias?

~~~
kreetx
People vote.

~~~
ddtaylor
I think he's saying some of those people could be Stripe employees.

~~~
papiandpapi
Thanks.I am suspecting this as much.If you pay attention for a while in HN,you
will notice what I am saying here.

~~~
tomhoward
HackerNews has sophisticated anti-ringvoting protections, and as dang has
explained many times in the past, these or other moderation systems and
policies are not relaxed for YC companies; if they were, the community would
lose all trust in HN [1].

Also, alleging astroturfing or shilling is explicitly against the guidelines
[2]. The right thing to do if you suspect this is flag the post and email the
moderators - hn@ycombinator.com.

There's a far more innocent and likely reason why Stripe gets lots of exposure
here: they're in the most successful handful of companies to emerge in the
past few years anywhere in the world, and people like learning about what
successful companies do.

Which is not to say that it's not boring to see the same kind of content over
and over, but again, the right approach is to flag and move on, not allege
underhanded conduct without any evidence.

[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20pg%20chair&sort=byPopul...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dang%20pg%20chair&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ddtaylor
> lso, alleging astroturfing or shilling is explicitly against the guidelines
> [2]

Thanks for letting me know I wasn't even aware of this.

